# Wish someone would stop the global warming!



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I gotta tell you, I've only pushed snow one time this year, about 5 inches. Last night it was 18 degrees and it feels like Spring kinda complete with a bit of a thaw and just that sort of lete March feel to the air. Sorta funny in a way. Anyone else going through this this year? My tractor is getting a complex. I just go out to start it up every once in a while.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

We got more snow in October than Nov & Dec combine but really can't complain when it comes to heating bills so far this season.


----------



## Christoph (Dec 19, 2010)

Today in Wisconsin were finally expecting our first major snowfall. on the eastern side of WI where im at lastnight they said 5-7 inches and now this morning its downgraded to 2.5 over 24 hours. here i was all excited to get the tractor out but i guess not. this blows.


----------



## kenerickson (Nov 15, 2011)

I am in central Wisconsin and received about 5 to 6 inches yesterday with an additional 1 inch or so over night. I ended up using the backblade for the most part and not the front mounted blower. Last year at this time I think I had removed snow at least five times. Other than a heavy wet snow in early Nov. this has been the first time out with very warm weather in between.

Ken


----------



## Christoph (Dec 19, 2010)

Got to blow off about 5 inches here in SE WI. So excited. Cant wait for more.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

In like a lamb out like a lion.. We have had a pretty mild start to winter so far but its not over yet..


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

We got a big snow a few days ago. Took me 3-4 minutes to sweep off the front steps and back deck to get it out of the way.
Not complaining at all even though we do need the precipitation.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

We were promised a dusting of snow this past Wed. but all we got was some cold. now the forcast is "above normal temps the next 10 days.
very strange.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

We are just coming off a 2 day storm that delivered 4 inches of snow alternating with rain, sleet, etc. The temp yesterday was 37 after work. A utility poles up the road was replaced and there have been some accidents, but the roads were fine. They predict 10 below tonight, but it is 22 right now and I have my doubts. Day after tomorrow it is supposed to be in the 30's. Mostly the ground has been bare this winter. The lakes around here are not safe enough to walk on yet. Ice fishing season has already begun. Winters are warmer than they used to be. Spring comes earlier and frosts come a full month later. I'm in central Maine. Still it is nice not getting the snowblower out as often! Tractor I don't mind!


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Can't stop the inevitable. We are still coming out of our last ice age so it will continue to get warmer. But a global increase of one degree can cause all sorts of shift in the weather patterns.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Actually, "Ice Age" refers to any period where the planet has polar ice caps. We are simply entering an interglacial period where the ice caps retreat. There have been times in earth's history where there were no ice caps, and at least one time where the planet was completely covered in ice.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I am just waiting for the return of the dinos! Can you imagine 30' squirrels chasing your cats down!
It was 4 below last night. Cleared the barnyard road yesterday- bit chilly with the wind blowing. I finally adjusted the skids on the plow so it works without trying to remove the top layer! I've got the plow mounted straight onto the bucket.


----------

